# Skis for a Dewalt 611 Router



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post (other than intro) to the forum. I am amazed at the info available on this site. I am just starting to use my router for woodworking projects. I cannot believe the versatility of the tool.

My question "Has anybody made a set of skis for the Dewalt 611 Compact Router?" If so, what size rod would you use?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Keith

Yes ,I used 5/16" rods. I have 3 sets from 18" to 36" long rods.

Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube





































































===



BigCountry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post (other than intro) to the forum. I am amazed at the info available on this site. I am just starting to use my router for woodworking projects. I cannot believe the versatility of the tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! At first I was going to ask how it worked, but I noticed the YouTube link above th pictures and answered my own question. Truly amazing.

I am assuming the material is UHMW plastic?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

That's true it's UHMW but it can be anything you have to make the beams bars out of I had some scrap of the UHMW that's why I used it..the UHMW is great stuff it will hold the threaded items just like locking type fasteners so to speak.

Plastic will do about the same as UHMW but it's hard to find blocks of it the norm.
Hard wood will work also once you tap the holes they not real clean and have little fibers holding the threaded items in place..

Just a note I used pop bottle caps for the knobs,waste not want knot thing..just some fiber glass resin and a tee nut and you have a very low cost knob.
OR
You can just buy one ,but I'm cheap
http://www.amazon.com/Trend-PFJ-SET...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326202896&sr=1-1

Hope this helps

==




BigCountry said:


> That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! At first I was going to ask how it worked, but I noticed the YouTube link above th pictures and answered my own question. Truly amazing.
> 
> I am assuming the material is UHMW plastic?


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you remember the dimensions of the bar stock you used? Also, do you tap the holes in the UHMW to accept the bolts?

Thanks for your help........

Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

It's 3/4" thick x 1 1/8" wide and 10 1/2" long, but it can be anything you want it to be, I did tap the holes in the UHMW and drilled the holes out a little bit over 5/16" for the rods..they need to slide free so to speak,
The wheels are also UHMW, that stuff is real slick and will not mark up your work bench or router table top .

I used the drill bits below (tenon cutter) and a hole saw to make the wheels..
MLCS Tenon Cutter Set and Plug Cutter Set

UHMW stock from 
UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips

Here's a copy of the Trend jig manual (see below) it helps with making one and how to use it..and some of the other things it can do..just a great fixture/jig  i.e Pattern/router working...

==



BigCountry said:


> Do you remember the dimensions of the bar stock you used? Also, do you tap the holes in the UHMW to accept the bolts?
> 
> Thanks for your help........
> 
> Keith


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the input. I will need to research and gather some materials. Then, it is time to start building. I am sure it will be a fun little project.

Thanks again,

Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

You're Welcome anytime 

===



BigCountry said:


> Thank you for all the input. I will need to research and gather some materials. Then, it is time to start building. I am sure it will be a fun little project.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Keith


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I like this design. First, it should work fine. Second, it just looks "official."

Some 1/4" aluminum plate could be used in place of the nuts under the red knobs. For example, if the knobs are 1-1/2" in diameter, cut knobs from the aluminum stock that are 2-1/2" to 3" in diameter. 

The large aluminum lock knobs would make height adjustments significantly faster and easier.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Bob, thanks for posting such an awesome build!

-- Bradley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bradley, we lost BJ last year. I miss the old stinker. I think BJ built more jigs than anyone I know.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Bummer. :crying: Thanks Mike for sharing that, it sounds like he left quite a legacy of knowledge.

-- Bradley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For people who do not like the flex in the small diameter rods you can build a small plywood ski jig. Instructions are posted on the forums.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike, I was away for a year or so and I am deeply saddened to hear of Bob's passing. He shared a ton of information to me as well as to anyone in the forum who asked. One of the things I remember him for mostly was the time he took to lead me through on how and where to get the parts to cut box tops off with a saw on the router table. The man was brilliant when it came router related jigs and fixtures and his input will be sorely missed.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for that image Mike; that looks like a really quick, direct, and easy to fab version.

-- Bradley


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> For people who do not like the flex in the small diameter rods you can build a small plywood ski jig. Instructions are posted on the forums.


There was another one similar to this built out of 3 inch slotted aluminum extrusion that was featured in the forum 2-3 years ago. I did a search but couldn't find it but maybe somebody reading this remembers and has better luck at finding it in order to post the pics.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, odds are it was one BJ (BobJ3) made. This is the first plywood ski jig BrianS and I made.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ken, odds are it was one BJ (BobJ3) made. This is the first plywood ski jig BrianS and I made.


Mike you may be right. I used some of his jig ideas and the one I spoke of I did buy all of the required parts but never finished it.

Like you I also miss BJ because he was so helpful and very unselfish about helping anybody with one of his jigs. Also very easy to talk to about anything to do with routing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, the two PC's are BJ's; 3 are Harry's and the one on the red tool cart is my small ski jig.


----------

